# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Du lịch Biển Thuận An - Huế 3 ngày 2 đêm

## nguyenlien

Xe và hướng dẫn đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn  khởi hành đi Huế. Quý khách ngủ đêm trên xe (các điểm dừng chân trong hành trình: Ninh Bình (10h00); Vinh (1h00 sáng); Đồng Hới (6h00 sáng); Đông Hà (7h00 sáng)


HÀ NỘI - HUẾ - BIỂN THUẬN AN - HUẾ - HÀ NỘI
(Lịch trình: 3 ngày 2 đêm đi và về bằng ôtô)

Đêm 01 : Hà Nội - Huế
Xe và hướng dẫn đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn  khởi hành đi Huế. Quý khách ngủ đêm trên xe (các điểm dừng chân trong hành trình: Ninh Bình (10h00); Vinh (1h00 sáng); Đồng Hới (6h00 sáng); Đông Hà (7h00 sáng)
Ngày 01: Thành phố Huế - du thuyền Sông Hương    (Ăn sáng,trưa,tối)
8h30: Đến Huế xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.Ăn trưa tại khách sạn
.           Chiều: xe và hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách tại khách sạn, đi tham quan cố đô Huế, thăm Lăng vua Tự Đức nằm giữa rừng thông bát ngát thơ mộng phù hợp với tính cách lãng mạn của Vua Tự Đức, tiếp tục thăm Lăng Vua Khải Định với kiến trúc văn hoá Đông Tây tinh xảo. Cuộc hành trình đưa quý khách thăm Lăng Vua Minh Mạng, vị Vua không những nổi tiếng vì nhiều cung tần mỹ nữ mà ông còn để lại cho thế hệ sau này một khu di tích trên 20 công trình lớn nhỏ. Tiếp tục chương trình quý khách ra bến thuyền xuôi theo dòng sông Hương thơ mộng ngắm cảnh làng quê đôi bờ trù phú, ghé thăm chùa Thiên Mụ với ngọn tháp Phước Duyên hình bát giác cao 20 m gồm 7 tầng
.           Tối: Tự do dạo thưởng thức các món ăn đặc sản xứ Huế, chè hẻm, cơm hến,
8h30: Xe đón quý khách suống bến thuyền lên thuyền  Nghe ca Huế và thả đèn hoa đăng trên dòng sông Hương thơ mộng
Ngày 02: Thăm quan cố đô Huế                                (Ăn sáng,trưa,tối)
           Sáng: Sau khi ăn sáng, xe và hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách tại khách sạn di tham quan thành phố Huế, tham quan cầu Trường Tiền, Đại Nội Kinh Thành của các vị vua Nguyễn, thăm Ngọ Môn, Điện Thái Hoà, , Tử Cấm Thành, Hồ Tĩnh Tâm, Thế Miếu, Hiển Lâm Các, Cửu Đỉnh.... Quý khách nghỉ ngơi ăn trưa
            Chiều: Xe đưa quý khách tắm biển Thuận An(cách Huế 12km),tự do thăm thôn Vĩ Dạ hoặc tản bộ trên con đường nhà thơ tài hoa Hàn Mặc Tử.
            17h 30 Xe đón quý khách tại khách trở về Hà Nội, ngủ đêm trên xe.
Ngày 03: Hà Nội
            Sáng: 6h30 - 7h00 Quý khách về tới Hà nội. Chia tay và kết thúc chuyến du lịch.
                                    Giá trọn gói : 1.070.000đ/1khách
                                         (Áp dụng cho đoàn 40 khách)
GIÁ VÉ BAO GỒM
1/Xe AERO SPACE 45 chỗ, điều hòa, ghế ngả đời mới có máy lạnh (đưa đón tham quan theo chương trình),
2/Khách sạn: Tiêu chuẩn Khách sạn Hoàng Tuấn hoặc khách sạn tương đương : (2-3 người/1 phòng); Phòng khép kín có tivi, điều hòa, điện thoại.
3/Hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh giới thiệu trong các ngày thăm quan
4/Vé thăm quan: Bao gồm tất cả vé thăm quan tại các điểm trong chương trình
5/Các bữa ăn trong chương trình. Mức ăn : 115.000đ/suất./1ngày
6/ Thuyền nge ca Huế trên Sông Hương
GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM
1/Chi tiêu cá nhân (giặt là, điện thoại, các dịch vụ ngoài chương trình)
2/Đồ uống và bảo hiểm du lịch
3/ Thuế GTGT ( VAT)
 **********************************************


Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:

Ms Liên

Công ty cổ phần Thương Mại và Du Lịch Người Bạn Việt

Phòng 1016 – H1- Việt Hưng- Long Biên- Hà Nội

Điện thoại: 04 6296 6895 // 0166 231 9054

Email: lienviettravelmate@gmail.com

Web: Tours/ Hotels/ Transports/ Tour Vietnam, Cambodia and Laos

YM: snowangel_snowangel13

----------


## nguyenlien

Du lịch Biển Thuận An - Huế 3 ngày 2 đêm

----------


## hanoidauyeu345

Đi du lịch ở đó có đẹp ko nhỉ? Mình cũng có kế hoạch đến đó một lần. Hy vọng là cảnh đẹp và cuốn hút khách thập phương.

----------

